# How do you guys handle the obvious drug buy ride?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.

Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.

The rides were round trips, about 20 minutes each way. Not a bad ride but it pissed me off what they were doing, though I'm sure if we got rolled up in a bust but I would be able to show them that it's a rideshare ride, and that plus the dash cam videos should show that I was just an innocent transportation provider.

I figure my options are that when the rider is coming back towards the car from a drug deal I just saw it go down I could say "I'm not comfortable driving it with what you just picked up". Of course I didn't actually see the drugs, I just saw a very rapid hand to hand exchange that if any law enforcement officer saw he/she would be 100% sure they just saw a drug deal go down.

I'm old enough and people tell me I look like a cop. I figure another thing I could do was say "Hey buddy, I'm a retired law-enforcement officer and I think you might want to take a different ride home.".

Of course impulse of the case is above the guy could deny what he's holding. And given that he's already taken a ride he could write me and/or make a false accusation.

In both cases I took screenshots of the addresses and thought about providing the information to law-enforcement, but with all that's going on with the virus and the fact that it occurred in Paterson New Jersey the drug/crime/corruption/gang activity capital of the state I doubt it would go anywhere.

What do you guys do when it's an obvious drug buy situation?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

One star. It's all you can do.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> One star. It's all you can do.


One star on Lyft so you don't see them againl On Uber I report as "rude" and explain why. Being made to be an unwilling drug mule counts as "rude" in my book. With Uber the only way to get unpaired is rudeness or call support.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.


You handled that one correctly.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I figure my options are that when the rider is coming back towards the car from a drug deal I just saw it go down I could say "I'm not comfortable driving it with what you just picked up".


Why not handle it the way in which you handled the first?. They get out of the car, you leave, end the trip. Report to Uber/Lyft if you want to cover your [donkey].



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm sure if we got rolled up in a bust but I would be able to show them that it's a rideshare ride, and that plus the dash cam videos should show that I was just an innocent transportation provider.


While the police might let you drive away from it, they might not. They could impound your car and send you walking. Ask me how I know this



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I figure my options are that when the rider is coming back towards the car from a drug deal I just saw it go down I could say "I'm not comfortable driving it with what you just picked up". Of course I didn't actually see the drugs,


If you confront them in that manner, at best, they could hand you a load of nonsense; at worst, you could get shot. Many drug dealers carry guns, especially in states or cities with strict gun "control" laws.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

These are a few of my go-to’s in these situations. 

1. Make sure they know that .5 gram tips are required at a minimum. 
2. Let them know you have coupons available for the dash cam footage of the buy...
3. And more importantly, driving around the block more than once does fall under the “scouting buy location” clause and therefore automatically doubles tip #1. 😇😂

jk


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Where do I find my start date? All I know is about 3 years ago. FL Unemployment form is asking for start date. Do I just pick a date in 2017?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've had one. It was probably just for pot. Didn't bother me. At that point in my driving career (2016) I drew the line at bank robbery. Not willing to be the getaway driver. Anything short of that I could live with. In this one incidence they had me stop in a somewhat rough neighborhood. While waiting I simply maneuvered the car into position for a quick getaway if shots rang out. No worries.

I've also picked up a gang banger or two. Hey, just like anyone else they need to get from point A to point B.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Cut out the middleman. Sell the drugs out of your car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Before starting the ride, while asking them for the destination so it can be verified, I also ask if there are any stops (if that info wasn't given when telling me the destination).

I tell them that stops are for stops, not stop-and-waits, and that if anyone gets out of the car at a stop, they don't get back in. The 3 minutes are for watching someone get in the door, etc.

If they have a problem with that, I offer to cancel at no charge to them so they can try again with another driver. And if I do cancel under these circumstances, I DON'T charge them. Up to this point, they haven't done anything wrong. Uber is very unclear on the pax app about how stops can be used.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


Ask for your cut of the deal.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s easy here in Vegas , you just like walk into the weed store and put your money on the counter , ask politely for whatever you would like , pay for “drugs “ and walk out . And here’s the kicker $15 cash to bring the customer to the drug den


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I just go with "don't ask, don't tell"..... I'm just taking people from point a to point b. I don't ask what they are doing, and prefer them not telling me. This way I have plausible deniability and a WayBill if I get pulled over.


----------



## Pato Loco (Mar 14, 2020)

Picked up this guy said he going to collect on a bet from the Super bowl it's been 2 months since the Super bowl. No problemo Bro, roll up to the house bunch of home boys getting ready for some barbecue action. Allegedly they do some dice rolling along with barbecuing according to my guy. He goes in the house gets high and gets his deal done, smelled like pretty good weed. So I says did you get hooked up cause it smells pretty good and the guy has the you just busted me look. Don't worry Bro I'm not 5 O dropped him off but no freaking tip. That's some Bull####.


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

Look up Cab Laws because what I found is if you are pulled over you would have been considered a commercial driver. So the answer is .
It is not my crap! I will testify against these looser for what they did. Can I go back to work now? Cab drivers are not held to passengers stuff or actions. The trick is how doe those laws pertain to Uber Drivers they should be the same because in that regard there is no difference! The other thing I wanted to say great idea leaving them. I would have done the same. Or drove them to PD. The other thing I would say. Get some dash cams that are aimed into the cab of your car. also get front and rear bumper cams. Create a 360 coverage video and put a sticker up that says for security this unit is recorded. Those people will not use your car because its not free to do so


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Durant Of Destin said:


> Look up Cab Laws because what I found is if you are pulled over you would have been considered a commercial driver. Cab drivers are not held to passengers stuff or actions.


............_oh yeah?_ The driver m ight be considered a "commercial driver", but they still can impound the cab. Ask me how I know this.

[QUOTE="Durant Of Destin, post: 6122371, member: 199663"The trick is how doe those laws pertain to Uber Drivers they should be the same because in that regard there is no difference![/QUOTE]

Do you want to be treated the same as a cab driver? I agree. You can get a licence for your vehicle and pay an excessive fee. You can take a test, get a hack licence and spend a pile of money in the getting of it and pay another excessive fee. You can be held to the same rules as cabs and limousines. You can have your rates regulated.

To be sure, you _ain't nothin' but no uninformed, underinsured, illegal, discount, unregulated, underpaid, cut rate tack see driver_. You just do not have to follow the same rules. If you want what you think is the "special treatment" that cab drivers allegedly receive, you can follow the same rules and pay the same fees.


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............_oh yeah?_ The driver m ight be considered a "commercial driver", but they still can impound the cab. Ask me how I know this.
> 
> You could have and should have fought it and filed a law suit for lost wages. My heart goes out to you though. Maybe you still can.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

As long as the federal government's agents continue to seize private vehicles, other property, and cash, without due process, if I witness pax doing a drug deal, or suspect I'm being (ab)used as a de facto drug mule, or suspect I'm being (ab)used for a recreational drug run, then I automatically 1-star the pax and write them up. My reports stick to facts, noting what happened, what I saw, what I heard, and what my cameras recorded. I do this because I don't want them in my car ever again.

In every case, I've received a phone call from Uber/Lyft where they ask questions that lead me to believe that they take this more seriously than most issues.


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

Ca


Cary Grant said:


> As long as the federal government's agents continue to seize private vehicles, other property, and cash, without due process, if I witness pax doing a drug deal, or suspect I'm being (ab)used as a de facto drug mule, or suspect I'm being (ab)used for a recreational drug run, then I automatically 1-star the pax and write them up. My reports stick to facts, noting what happened, what I saw, what I heard, and what my cameras recorded. I do this because I don't want them in my car ever again.
> 
> In every case, I've received a phone call from Uber/Lyft where they ask questions that lead me to believe that they take this more seriously than most issues.


 Best ANSWER ever


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Durant Of Destin said:


> You could have and should have fought it and filed a law suit for lost wages. My heart goes out to you though. Maybe you still can.


It never happened to me personally. I was an official of a cab company for many years. It happened to more than one of my drivers. Almost all of them managed to get back their cabs. It took six months of processes, but they got it back. Of course, when they went down to the Impound Yard to get it, only once or twice was the car driveable. When these things sit in an impound yard for six months, things happen.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

It normally doesn't bother me. Seems like I do them a couple of times a month. People do what they do and I am getting paid so its not a big deal. 
The only ones that bothered me was a couple of Jamaicans counting money for 10 minutes in the back seat and a meth head prostitute that didn't say anything when I greeted it and attempted to verify the address. 
I've had a rider try and get my number to be his cocaine delivery driver and exchanged a fake phone number with a weed dealer who was squirming around in the back seat because his gun placement bothered him.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Snagglepuss exit stage left!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you don't see it you don't know. Plausible deniability. Just shut up and drive.


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

TBone said:


> It normally doesn't bother me. Seems like I do them a couple of times a month. People do what they do and I am getting paid so its not a big deal.
> The only ones that bothered me was a couple of Jamaicans counting money for 10 minutes in the back seat and a meth head prostitute that didn't say anything when I greeted it and attempted to verify the address.
> I've had a rider try and get my number to be his cocaine delivery driver and exchanged a fake phone number with a weed dealer who was squirming around in the back seat because his gun placement bothered him.


Would you feel that way if you car got impounded like that other guy?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Snagglepuss exit stage left!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I picked up a guy who had to stop at the cannibis shop to get his medical fix before going home. It was a decent ride, a fair tip, but I would have preferred a nice big bud over cash


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I ask for their number, Cashapp info and offer rides for product?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had one likely drug deal that was 25 miles out and 25 miles back at about 1:30 in the morning on a rainy night. I was quite happy to get the ride. It was a couple and they were very polite.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why not handle it the way in which you handled the first?. They get out of the car, you leave, end the trip. Report to Uber/Lyft if you want to cover your [donkey].


With the first guy I knew for sure I wanted him out of my car before we even hit the stop. However with these other folks I really didn't know what they were going to do until they did it. They seemed like upstanding folks and might have just been doing something non-drug related.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


I make them an offer they cannot refuse &#128540;


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I make them an offer they cannot refuse &#128540;


Care to elaborate?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Care to elaborate?


The Godfather 1 .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, weed is legal here, so I've taken several people to and from dispensaries. Other types of drug buys, if I've done them, I wouldn't have been able to tell, to be honest.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Just part of the job especially if you drive at night. I typically 'see nothing, know nothing' but don't judge anyone for driving off. Then again, most of my riders were just scoring weed or something. I did drive off and report one guy who was obviously a dealer and had ideas of stopping at multiple section 8 apartments at night while he disappeared and conducted business. No thanks. I don't like being a sitting duck in these places especially at Uber prices. Most of these guys are dopes and cheap as well as in they won't tip or grease you in advance despite rolling in money.

I told the story once of this one guy who was so brazen and asked me if I was interested in selling his drugs to my riders. He laid out his whole master plan like a ridiculous Scooby Doo villain. I couldn't believe it. I have to imagine he is in jail or worse now.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> Cut out the middleman. Sell the drugs out of your car.


I know you're joking, but it is crazy the amount of riders who ask for drugs either subtly or shamelessly direct. I must have rubbed my nose or something because I had one princess ask me about skiing. It went right over my head, and I started taking about the local slopes. She got annoyed and just said, " Uh... no. I wasn't taking about that".


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I never had one of those rides before. Or maybe my lily white ass is too naive to have realized.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Up to this point, they haven't done anything wrong


So you drive to pass location, waste time waiting, find out they are just going to break the rules, that they should already know, then don't get your $3.65?

You should also give them a free water and gum, since you're giving everything else away.

I drive to your location, I'm getting paid. I'll lie to your face just to get away. I'll treat pass just as they treat me, like I am owed something.

I'm sure I've been a mule and also a pimp. I don't care. Don't mess up my car. Daddy needs his $$$$


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I did have one dude with a long ride (over 30 miles) from an upscale beach house to the hood,and wanted to use my AUX cord. Played music loud and mistook me for his "help" (first red flag). Got to the location then he told me it was wrong and wanted me to go to another location but couldn't add another stop (second red flag). I took him anyway and he picked up this guy with small paper bags (third red flag). Wanted another location without adding a stop, got them there and he wanted me to wait for another locations. Told him to get his shit and un-ass my vehicle. Closed him out and went about my business. No one star!


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Where do you draw the line, and still get any trips?

If you turn down hookers, pimps, drug dealers, drunks, addicts, smelly people, and underage kids - you will get no trips at all. Don't ever forget that Uber sends you these requests - and will terminate your account if you decline them, or even if they complain.

Back in the surge days, when I drove UberX, it was possible to have all of the above categories in a single shift.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


As they get back in, lift up your left shirt collar with your right hand and say into your collar, "Five-oh, the deal is done, move in now - go go go!".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> So you drive to pass location, waste time waiting, find out they are just going to break the rules, that they should already know, then don't get your $3.65?
> 
> You should also give them a free water and gum, since you're giving everything else away.
> 
> ...


They didn't break any rules. Uber doesn't explain crap to them.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Durant Of Destin said:


> Would you feel that way if you car got impounded like that other guy?


I didn't read the guys story but I am pretty sure you need to be arrested in order for them to seize your vehicle. I guess it could be a problem if the rider threw the drugs up into the front seat or something but thats why people use dashcams.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

I very rarely do round trips because as soon as I know it's a round trip, I say, "I don't do round trips." If they entered multi-stops in the app so I know immediately, I bring up the topic immediately.

If I approve of the passenger, they get an explanation that I don't do round trips, because "I 1)lose money waiting at stop 1 or 2) I'm heading home towards stop 1 at the end of my shift" whether either is true is not relevant. That opens the door for them to get an exception by offering me cash upfront. No upfront offer, no round trip.

If the passenger springs it on me as we pull up to what I thought was the final stop, if they are in the process of handing me cash, negotiating has begun. If they say something stupid like, "keep the meter running, I'll be back out in a minute to go back to where you picked me up" I say one of two things: "Sorry, I don't wait while people run errands. The trip ends here as scheduled." OR "Okay great, I'll be right here." and I leave as soon as they walk away from the vehicle. End trip, 1-star, report.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> It's easy here in Vegas , you just like walk into the weed store and put your money on the counter , ask politely for whatever you would like , pay for "drugs " and walk out . And here's the kicker $15 cash to bring the customer to the drug den


We were in Vegas a while back. Every time we drove past a weed store, it stank like something crawled up a skunk's ass and died.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

HPRohit said:


> I very rarely do round trips because as soon as I know it's a round trip, I say, "I don't do round trips." If they entered multi-stops in the app so I know immediately, I bring up the topic immediately.
> 
> If I approve of the passenger, they get an explanation that I don't do round trips, because "I 1)lose money waiting at stop 1 or 2) I'm heading home towards stop 1 at the end of my shift" whether either is true is not relevant. That opens the door for them to get an exception by offering me cash upfront. No upfront offer, no round trip.
> 
> If the passenger springs it on me as we pull up to what I thought was the final stop, if they are in the process of handing me cash, negotiating has begun. If they say something stupid like, "keep the meter running, I'll be back out in a minute to go back to where you picked me up" I say one of two things: "Sorry, I don't wait while people run errands. The trip ends here as scheduled." OR "Okay great, I'll be right here." and I leave as soon as they walk away from the vehicle. End trip, 1-star, report.


I dont understand your attitude. Your literally turning down money. I could understand if they say its a 10-15 minute wait but your refusing to do your job.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Clothahump said:


> We were in Vegas a while back. Every time we drove past a weed store, it stank like something crawled up a skunk's ass and died.


Everyone got an opinion , just like assholes some stink


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

TBone said:


> I dont understand your attitude. Your literally turning down money. I could understand if they say its a 10-15 minute wait but your refusing to do your job.


I'm refusing to do a limo drivers job for rideshare pay. It's okay if you disagree. My behavior is shaped by my experience. When I was new, I did a few round trips. Every single one drove down my hourly earnings, and sitting in my car burning gas for .06/minute angered me, so I decided I wasn't going to do it. Out of 10 round trips, not a single one tipped me a dime. F that noise. Minimum pay, minimum service. A round trip from DC to Richmond, sure I'll do it. But a round trip to your dealer's corner or a 7-11 for $4 in 20 minutes....I'm not your sucker.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

^^^^^^^exactly, **** the shorties^^^^^^***


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel like Jason Stathum in Transporter. The shit i've done while driving Uber. I could write a book. Facilitated drug deals, transported Italian mobsters, been a private driver for 3 strippers, private driver for 2 escorts. I love my job. End already pandemic


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


Ignore it. It's non of your business for starters and what if your wrong


----------



## Meech215 (Nov 12, 2019)

depends what kind of drugs they using/selling 😆


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> Everyone got an opinion , just like @@@@@@@@ some stink


That wasn't an opinion. That was fact.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Since it was your opinion that it stank doesn’t make it a fact. Many like the smell of weed , just a different flower . However it’s not to argue about for sure 😁


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

TBone said:


> I dont understand your attitude. Your literally turning down money. I could understand if they say its a 10-15 minute wait but your refusing to do your job.


Exactly! It's going to lower your hourly wage even more driving to the pickup, seeing it's multiple stops, arguing with pax to get another uber, and waiting for another ping for .00/minute. For me it's usually a stop at the store on the way to destination. In and out in 2 minutes.

Do what works for you. I used to listen to others declining Pools until one day when it was a little dead and I made bank doing Pool. If you want to decline anyone, I'll take it. Thanks for the extra cash! &#128518;&#128077;


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*How do you guys handle the obvious drug buy ride?*

Easy...asking for a cut. My (insert older relative here) is in pain all the time and needs it to feel comfortable


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh my god, losers, do you think airline pilots are on the hook because Joe Blow in seat 17 E had a dime bag in his pocket? People live their shitty lives, you just drive them.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Oh my god, losers, do you think airline pilots are on the hook because Joe Blow in seat 17 E had a dime bag in his pocket? People live their shitty lives, you just drive them.


Airline pilots don't fly in and out of known drug locations.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While the police might let you drive away from it, they might not. They could impound your car and send you walking. Ask me how I know this


I'll bite: how do you know this?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I make sure the person I buy drugs from is either someone I grew up with, or related to someone I grew up with.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

HPRohit said:


> I very rarely do round trips because as soon as I know it's a round trip, I say, "I don't do round trips." If they entered multi-stops in the app so I know immediately, I bring up the topic immediately.
> 
> If I approve of the passenger, they get an explanation that I don't do round trips, because "I 1)lose money waiting at stop 1 or 2) I'm heading home towards stop 1 at the end of my shift" whether either is true is not relevant. That opens the door for them to get an exception by offering me cash upfront. No upfront offer, no round trip.
> 
> If the passenger springs it on me as we pull up to what I thought was the final stop, if they are in the process of handing me cash, negotiating has begun. If they say something stupid like, "keep the meter running, I'll be back out in a minute to go back to where you picked me up" I say one of two things: "Sorry, I don't wait while people run errands. The trip ends here as scheduled." OR "Okay great, I'll be right here." and I leave as soon as they walk away from the vehicle. End trip, 1-star, report.


Anyone doing anything other than this is a clown.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> how do you know this?


I used to be an official of a cab company. Part of my job was to help out drivers. A few of them came to me when the police impounded their cabs. The stories all were similar. They picked up this person in a non-descript location. He told the driver to take him to [known drug neighbourhood], wait, then either bring him back to Point A or take him to Point C..Passenger got out of car, went into builing/alley/up to someone on the street. Passenger came back to car. Driver started to pull away when jump out boys stopped him. Jump out boys arrest customer, tell driver to get his stuff out of the car and start walking as they are impounding the car because it was used in the commission of a crime.

Congress has passed several Omnibus Crime Bills that allow local constabularies to do this. At was at its worst here during the Crack Wars of the mid to late 1980s. I had several drivers per week come into my office to ask for my help in getting back their cars. Sometimes, the driver got lucky and got it back through administrative process and it took thirty to sixty days. Some had to sue. That took up to six months.

The police do know that all that you are is the dumb driver who is picking up a customer and following his directions. Still, they were grabbing cars. I suspect that they were trying to discourage cab drivers from running those trips. They did not seem to understand that the cab driver faced regulatory consequences for refusing to transport. The proverbial bar was pretty high for a cab driver to turn down a trip. TNC drivers do not face regulatory consequences. Uber/Lyft might de-activate you, but, there is no consistency to the criteria that either one uses for that.

The police still can grab your car. You do not hear of it as much as you used to, but, still it can be done.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can keep future postings under a paragraph? I honestly thought my wife had posted


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> I must have rubbed my nose or something because I had one princess ask me about skiing. It went right over my head, and I started taking about the local slopes. She got annoyed and just said, " Uh... no. I wasn't taking about that".


OMG... I had no idea what you meant by "skiing" if not on a ski slope. So, I went to the Urbandictionary and got quite the education. Can't believe the various definitions!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


Dash Cam it and call 9-1-1 through the app if you feel that your safety is at risk!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

HPRohit said:


> I'm refusing to do a limo drivers job for rideshare pay. It's okay if you disagree. My behavior is shaped by my experience. When I was new, I did a few round trips. Every single one drove down my hourly earnings, and sitting in my car burning gas for .06/minute angered me, so I decided I wasn't going to do it. Out of 10 round trips, not a single one tipped me a dime. F that noise. Minimum pay, minimum service. A round trip from DC to Richmond, sure I'll do it. But a round trip to your dealer's corner or a 7-11 for $4 in 20 minutes....I'm not your sucker.


Fully agree... I made that mistake twice and never again. The last one was to pick his child up at school. I sat in the car like an idiot for about 5 minutes because I told him I'd wait and a kid was involved. Thought I'd be able to take them back home, but, they had me pull into a Starbucks and that line was long. Won't even tell you about the first one. I was a really new idiot! Never again. lol


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I never had one of those rides before. Or maybe my lily white ass is too naive to have realized.


You're not missing anything. Picking up classy prostitutes is filled with pleasant surprises though! :wink:


----------



## WhoYouHereFor? (Jan 13, 2020)

Not the big of a deal for me. How do you know someone in your car isn't a child predator or a serial killer? Just do your job. If you're home safe at night that's all that matters.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

in the 90's it was stopping off at someones local marijuana dealers house on a pax's way home from a night out, mind you most suburban marijuana dealers in melbourne were operating under licence from the local vicpol branch back then.

then around the turn of the century afghanee heroine flooded into Aus, was a big hit with the kids, So the drug runs became much longer trips from the suburbs to the inner city, collingwood, russel street, footscray, to score heroine.

these were often $50 jobs each way, often late night on weekdays, just when you really needed a good job to finish the night off, especially a return one. overall the heroine scourge was quite good for the taxi economy.

Iffiest job I got was a hail in footscray going back to west footscay, a viet dealer taking a big dumb aussie to a house in west footscay to score H.

when we got there they started arguing about the price, apparently the buyer had been quoted one price and now the dealer was asking more cash up front to go run in and get the deal, the buyer wasn't happy about this and much argument ensued , I was sittin there shittin meself, wondering were the cash shortfall was coming from.

they must have realized that here they were in a suburban side street in a cab arguing over the price of a heroine deal, suddenly they snapped out of it, gave me $15 dollars to cover the far, and I was out of there.

A while back before the times of covid, but in the times of uber, I got a "lucky" late night hail from ringwood rail station to richmond, about $70, the trains had been replaced by busses, this dide had a pushbike that they wouldn't carry on the bus, so he got in me maxicab, this dude was an Ice (crystal meth) dealer, I knew this because he told me, a side effect of the meth, they just cant bleedin well shut up, he was going to richmond to re-stock, had about a thousand in cash on him, I knew this cos he looked so methed out that there was no way i was taking him without being sure of payment, so he showed me the cash.

this dude just didn't shut up, by the end of that trip I knew the insides out of his personal meth universe, the former heroine junkie girlfreind that was now doing much better on the ice instead, his customers to whom he was providing such a valued service too, the fact he hadn't slept since previous sunday week, it seemed to be swinging between dopamine induced love of the stranger and meth fueled paranoia that he'd spoken to much and maybe this wasn't good...

anyhow, got him there, the thought crossed me mind when he spilt all his cash over the floorwell that I'd be doing a public service to knock him out and take it all, he seemed to read me mind on this random thought and got all edgy, So I got me fare money, he disappeared into the night..


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Demon said:


> Airline pilots don't fly in and out of known drug locations.


What, like LA? or NY or Chicago? &#128514;


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


1 star and I always tell Uber they left my car smelling like weed, which most of the time it's true. If u can just drop off and bounce


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The best way to prevent it is by working better areas and primarily in the morning. The drug buys tend to be in the evening or night and in poorer areas.

Another way is to avoid round trips or stops. "I don't do those rides. I'll cancel the request so you can get another driver."



TBone said:


> It normally doesn't bother me. Seems like I do them a couple of times a month. People do what they do and I am getting paid so its not a big deal.
> The only ones that bothered me was a couple of Jamaicans counting money for 10 minutes in the back seat and a meth head prostitute that didn't say anything when I greeted it and attempted to verify the address.
> I've had a rider try and get my number to be his cocaine delivery driver and exchanged a fake phone number with a weed dealer who was squirming around in the back seat because his gun placement bothered him.


If the deal goes bad you might end up getting shot at. As a taxi and Uber driver for about 14 years I have a lot of stories about these. One time when I was more naive as a taxi driver I got a couple guys who were here from out of town to help trim trees post-hurricane. They wanted to score some pot. Evidently they met some local who promised to hook them up so they called me to come pick them up (along with the local who was also on foot) and take them to the drug house.

We get to the drug house and one of them goes inside. About 10 minutes later he comes back out distraught because "they took his $100 and no drugs". He's all pissed off and just pacing around in this very bad area trying to figure out what to do. Finally he gets some sense and decides to just leave and get out of there. So I drive them back $100 poorer and empty handed. As he leaves the local (the guy who set the out of towners up to get ripped off) casually asks me for my card. I laugh at him and politely say, "After this crap? Are you kidding?"


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> The best way to prevent it is by working better areas and primarily in the morning. The drug buys tend to be in the evening or night and in poorer areas.


Generally I agree with the above, however there are plenty of well-to-do folks that go to the hood to buy drugs. I've done those rides too.



touberornottouber said:


> Another way is to avoid round trips or stops. "I don't do those rides. I'll cancel the request so you can get another driver."


Another good point. However if the round-trip is long and it's going to leave you off in a place where you want to be they are very tempting.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Generally I agree with the above, however there are plenty of well-to-do folks that go to the hood to buy drugs. I've done those rides too.
> 
> Another good point. However if the round-trip is long and it's going to leave you off in a place where you want to be they are very tempting.


I had a ride from downtown Long Beach into Inglewood that took me 45 minutes due to traffic. After dropping the guy off I went around the corner to wait for next ride back. Within two minutes it was the guy I had just dropped off. Was tempted not to take him back, but, it was so convenient since I was living in LBC at the time. I took him back... but, was a bit nervous the entire ride since we both knew what he'd done. lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


if they do anything which makes you reasonably certain ( it has to be more than a round trip ) that you are being put in harms way or legal jeopardy ( complicit in a drug run, for example, subjecting you to prosecution ) then you have every right to evict that rider.

I've done a lot of these back in hollywood in the 70s, it was a nightly occurrence. In those days, i was young and foolish and didn't think much about it, as I was a stoner myself ( long since clean ). I eventually switched to the daytime.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So far I've had three. One the guy that I was taking was an obvious (L)user, a total bottom fish I was just scoring a $10 bag for himself. I couldn't wait to get him out of the car and when he stepped out to make the buy (I saw it go down) I ended the ride and took off.
> 
> Just recently I had to ride where these guys were a bit more upscale. I got the feeling they were probably low level dealers and not personally use buyers.
> 
> ...


Just whip out your camera. He'll be gone from your life in short order.


----------

